# Whats the deal with MP?



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

I just received an order from manpower recently and then start seeing all these posts about problems with them. Most of the problems seem to be with AI's though. 

I bought nolva and am looking for feedback from anyone who has used their nolva recently before I start my next cycle.


Thanks for any feedback guys, I need to know if im g2g or if I should get some more from a different source for pct.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 31, 2012)

Just from my recent experience, I would tell you to get more from a different source. I honestly feel that it is hit and miss. You may have good product on your hands....you may not. Better to pick some up and be safe rather than sorry.


----------



## FTW34 (Mar 31, 2012)

on pct of a cut short cycle had a buncha MP adex....and some expensive sciroxx aromasin. stoped the adex went with aromasin.


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 31, 2012)

Bump for more feedback


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Apr 1, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Just from my recent experience, I would tell you to get more from a different source. I honestly feel that it is hit and miss. You may have good product on your hands....you may not. Better to pick some up and be safe rather than sorry.



What were you using that you were disappointed with?


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 2, 2012)

this is so shitty i was just about to order caber, adex, aromasin and clomid from them. now idk who else to go to


----------



## suprfast (Apr 2, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> this is so shitty i was just about to order caber, adex, aromasin and clomid from them. now idk who else to go to



I placed that exact order.  Am i happy with it?  Well it's not a 20pc from McDonalds but i didn't have any sides on my cycle.


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 2, 2012)

^^ LMAO idk why that was so funny to me and i just started eating good again and u bring up a fuckign 20 peice bro wtf! people are getting bloods taken and there comign up bunk, atleast the adex is. im sketched idk what to do lol


----------



## scharfy (Apr 2, 2012)

sitting on a bunch of their AI's/SERM's...     fuck fuck fuck.

The not knowing sux.


----------



## spartan1 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have and can say that their Caber and prami are GTG and their Natural Male ED is the shit as well. Maybe its just the AI's but I get that somewhere else so I cannot say anything about their AI's. I use Armidex at .25mg MWF and it works like a charm.


----------



## pieguy (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm currently on MP adex while using 700g test p and 525 tren ace and it seems to be doing its job. Libido is high, bloat is low, no gyno symptoms. Where did you see posts of bunk AI?


----------



## NoCode8511 (Apr 2, 2012)

pieguy said:


> I'm currently on MP adex while using 700g test p and 525 tren ace and it seems to be doing its job. Libido is high, bloat is low, no gyno symptoms. Where did you see posts of bunk AI?



bigbenj had a blood test done, and its under the lab section.


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 2, 2012)

I spoke to MP today via email and he said the problem was isolated and taken care so im going with his word and getting my stuff their until my blood tell me different we all know all sources have their good and bad Times


----------



## GarlicChicken (Apr 2, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> I spoke to MP today via email and he said the problem was isolated and taken care so im going with his word and getting my stuff their until my blood tell me different we all know all sources have their good and bad Times



Interesting. I guess I'll get a new batch and do bloods then.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Apr 2, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> I spoke to MP today via email and he said the problem was isolated and taken care so im going with his word and getting my stuff their until my blood tell me different we all know all sources have their good and bad Times



Did he tell you exactly which products were the bad ones?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 2, 2012)

Grizzly Adams said:


> What were you using that you were disappointed with?


Arimidex @ 1mg ed. Estro levels almost to the 300's on a hefty dose like that.


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Apr 2, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> I have and can say that their Caber and prami are GTG and their Natural Male ED is the shit as well. Maybe its just the AI's but I get that somewhere else so I cannot say anything about their AI's. I use Armidex at .25mg MWF and it works like a charm.



 I have been on mp adex for last four weeks, gtg here


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Apr 2, 2012)

All of these posts saying g2g are making me feel much better about the ancillaries for my upcoming cycle. Thanks guys


----------



## suprfast (Apr 2, 2012)

Too much misinformation out there.  It all starts when someone abuses the stuff then winners why nothing works.  Seems legit to me.


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 4, 2012)

I will be doing labs next week with the supposed good batch let's see how that goes ........


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Apr 4, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> I will be doing labs next week with the supposed good batch let's see how that goes ........



Let us know what your lab results tell you.


----------



## bmsimon (Apr 4, 2012)

Any word on MP's osta or torem?


Sent via the new and improved Tapatalk delivery system for enhanced mental bioavailability


----------



## rubberring (Apr 4, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> I spoke to MP today via email and he said the problem was isolated and taken care so im going with his word and getting my stuff their until my blood tell me different we all know all sources have their good and bad Times



What product(s) did this "problem" involve?


----------

